# Cinemas



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to go see sky fall this evening but can't be bothered going to Heliopolis. Can anyone advise if the cinema on the corniche is as smelly as the one upstairs in city stars, do they smoke and shout loudly into their mobiles......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

All cinemas are the same but I was at the family cinema on Tuesday might and there was 8 watching Skyfall


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

The Galaxy Cinema in Manial is ok - but things being where they are there will ALWAYS be someone on their mobile phone at some point during the film


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> All cinemas are the same but I was at the family cinema on Tuesday might and there was 8 watching Skyfall


Only 8 sounds good, I'll give it a shot. I love the VIP one in City stars but the one upstairs there is a nightmare. Stinking, noisy, kids running and climbing over the seats and parents too busy on their phones to do anything about them. You would need individual headsets like you get on the plane just to block out all the commotion.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Only 8 sounds good, I'll give it a shot. I love the VIP one in City stars but the one upstairs there is a nightmare. Stinking, noisy, kids running and climbing over the seats and parents too busy on their phones to do anything about them. You would need individual headsets like you get on the plane just to block out all the commotion.





It actually started early on Tuesday night .. 6.30 is the usual start then of course you get about 15 minutes of trailers.. it went straight into the movie at 6.25. My friends missed the first 5 minutes as they didn't turn up until 6.30..

Loved the film, escapism at its best had a few LOL during it,


----------

